# Need help regarding TC Hawken



## Rainmaker (Oct 14, 2013)

Afternoon,

I have a tc hawken that I bought new as a kit many years ago. I've been shooting it some this summer and fall in preparation of deer season. 

I've been shooting 90 grs. of 777 and Pyrodex (not mixed) with #11 magnum caps. 

I have had to change out the factory front sight with a taller one because it was shooting high at 50 yds, and I couldn't adjust the rear sight any lower. 

I have an older thread about putting a peep sight on it and I did. I removed the factory rear sight, and replaced it (same location) with an XS-ghost ring peep sight. 

Yesterday i was hitting a 3" square off-hand at 50 yds with it using a tc maxiball. 

I figured out from reading where to shoulder it. However, it's like I get punched in the right cheek bone every time I shoot it. I have to get my face low on the stock to align the sights, and then I get smacked in the face with a 2x4 each time I pull the trigger. 

I have done some research, and some folks have the opinion that the TC Hawken wasn't designed with humans in mind. That it is a poor stock design that makes for unpleasant shooting. 

Just want to find out if anybody has an experience with this, and maybe I am doing something wrong. 

After looking around I have read that the Lyman GPR is a better rifle, and I really like the deerstalker. 

Thanks


----------



## Niner (Oct 14, 2013)

I am assuming yours is a 50 cal.
I have a really old one (1970ish) in 45cal.  Maybe it's the smaller bore (which makes it a fuzz heavier) and lighter (perhaps) projectiles.... But mine does not seem to kick all that bad.  I only shoot Black Powder, but I have no idea if that would matter or not.

I will have to admit that I am no huge fan of that cresant buttplate. Looks good, but can bite ya.


----------



## PopPop (Oct 14, 2013)

I had the same problem with my sights, had to put a 1/4" spacer under the front and a modified Williams aperture on the rear. My gun has never given me a level of accuracy that I could feel comfortable hunting with. As for the painful recoil, I only shoot patched round balls out of it and they are not bad at all.


----------



## watermedic (Oct 14, 2013)

Mine shoots great with 90 grns of pyrodex and a Maxi-Ball.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 14, 2013)

Try 70 grains powder and see if she will tame down a bit & try to have a firm seat of the bullet to the powder,dont "hammer it hard packed"a dozen times.....these tips will help with accuracy


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 14, 2013)

It's true, the hawken stock on a t/c could be better designed. Mine doesn't smack me but I'm not shooting 90 grains. I say back it off to 70 and see how that does. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## blt152 (Oct 14, 2013)

I had a pair of Hawkens, flint and cap. They both shot excellent with 100gr of ffg. I shot the  340 gr TC Maxi Ball in the percussion. The percussion was so accurate and reliable I carried it as a back up gun when I would hunt down state when I lived in Ohio. The flint was reserved for Pennsylvania's flintlock season where you had to use a flintlock, open sights and a patched ball. Just as accurate.


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 14, 2013)

I am guilty as charged. When I seat that bullet I do pound it 3 or 4 times with the rod. I want to make sure. 

I'm going to ask a stupid question, but is 70grs going to be enough for deer? I have never killed or shot at a deer with a ML. 

I plan to setup just like I do when I bowhunt. So I am hoping for a 30 yd shot or under, but will be anticipating a 20 yd shot. I like my bow shots 15 yds compound or traditional. 

Now I just want to get the sight issue ironed out. I don't know why they sent sights from the factory that are so low I can't shoot at 25 yds without it being 8 inches too high. 

I would like to be as period correct and traditional as possible, but the stock irons are terrible.


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes, it is a .50 cal. I should have stated that in my OP. thanks


----------



## Ga Waters (Oct 14, 2013)

I like 70 gr of ffg or fffg and a PRB in my.50 TC Hawkin. It groups well and is mild on the recoil. I also like the results it produces with a well placed shot.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2013)

70 grains of FFFg or 90 grains of FFg behind a patched round ball will put  a hole slam through a deer out to 100 yards, unless you hit major bone.

I`ve had a 50 caliber Lyman Great Plains Rifle for close to 30 years now, and this is the hunting load I have used in the past with excellent results. I now use FFFg exclusively. It`s a mighty fine rifle.


----------



## killitgrillit (Oct 14, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> 70 grains of FFFg or 90 grains of FFg behind a patched round ball will put  a hole slam through a deer out to 100 yards, unless you hit major bone.
> 
> I`ve had a 50 caliber Lyman Great Plains Rifle for close to 30 years now, and this is the hunting load I have used in the past with excellent results. I now use FFFg exclusively. It`s a mighty fine rifle.



Same here, 70grs fffg .490 roundball, blue pillow ticking cut at muzzle. deer hammer!!!!


----------



## godogs57 (Oct 15, 2013)

I've got a T/C Hawken, a Renegade as well. Both in 54 Caliber and they don't kick that bad in my opinion. I shoot Pyrodex Select @ 105 grains, behind a 535 grain No Excuses conical. Not bad at all....

Also shoot a 45 caliber T/C Seneca that is a dream to shoot...


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 15, 2013)

Maybe I'm just a sensitive guy which makes me recoil sensitive. 

I see a new addiction forming in my hobby world. 

I have a thousand questions, but only time for a couple right now. 

What lube do y'all like? How do you clean your rifle? and where is the best place to buy supplies? 

Thanks


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 15, 2013)

In response to my previous post - I have been cleaning mine the old fashioned way: hot soapy water, then dry patches, then Hoppes #9 or Rem Oil, then dry patches, then TC bore butter. 

Is there a better way? I have been buying supplies wherever I can find them as well. 

Just got back from shooting. Used 80grs of 777, and a 320 gr. tc maxi ball. Shooting good at 50 yds. 

I must say I have been ruined though. A friend of mine shot with me. He has a tc renegade 50 cal that I shot. I like it ok, but he had with him a Lyman Great Plains .54 cal flintlock. 

Fell in love with the GPR! With 90grs of swiss and a patched round ball it kicked less than my Hawken. The GPR shoulders much better than the TC Hawken for sure. 

I didn't hit the target though. Hit way low. I can see that a flintlock is not a rifle you hand to a friend brand new to ML and say "Go Hunting."

In my very brief experience with the flintlock, I can see where it is a weapon that requires practice and patience to become proficient with it. 

I have been seriously bowhunting for whitetails for 18 years. I have hunted and killed deer with longbow, recurve, and compound. 

The flintlock is a lot like the self-bow,  longbow, and recurve. The compound is actually much easier to be proficient with than I bet the flintlock. Just a 5 minute observation.


----------



## Swamperdog (Mar 11, 2014)

I have two TC .54 Hawkens from the mid '80s that shoot great either with a lubed conical with 90 grains of Pyrodex RS or a PRB with 70 grains of Pyrodex RS.  The latter is extremely accurate under 50 yards when using the set trigger and a shooting stick.  I've seen folks split a PRB on an axe head at 30 yards with the TC .54 Hawken and stock iron sights.


----------



## Mtns2hunt (Mar 15, 2014)

I shot a TC Hawkins a few years ago and used about 90 grains of Pyrodex, conical with lube and musket caps (a bit hotter then #11 caps). Killed several deer in the 50 - 80 yd range. I even killed a turkey at 100 yds with it, although I am not sure if I killed the one I was aiming at as  it was a gang and after the smoke cleared I could not see anything until I walked up later and found all the feathers and the turkey.

The Hawkins is a fine rifle. I am wondering if you are seating the rifle in your shoulder correctly. That brass butt on is very hard to shoot comfortably in summer - not bad in winter because of heavy clothing.

You may also try TC bore butter as it seemed to allow easier loading and less recoil for me. I am sure they still make it.

Were it me I would take rifle to a gunsmith to check out. The sights should not be difficult to correct and solve the problems you are experiencing: maybe even call TC. 

If your sights are out of line or you can not use them comfortably you are probably contorting your body when shooting causing the slap in the face. The danger in a continuous slap each time you pull the trigger is a serious flinch.

I would try some type of cushioning wrap on the stock to protect my face. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## shaughnc (Mar 15, 2014)

I agree with the above shooter I have owened the .54 cal version since 1986 ,just a reminder you have to shoot cross body you cannot hold it straight out from you or it kicks like .....hope this helps I use 90 grains of powder with hornady ball shot


----------

